# Potato Sale



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

My local Save-A-Lot had 50 lb. of potatoes today for $10.99. A few weeks ago they were $15.99. They have a few with spots and are all different sizes, but I don't care. After reading several posts about canning & dehydrating, guess what I'll be doing this weekend


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> My local Save-A-Lot had 50 lb. of potatoes today for $10.99. A few weeks ago they were $15.99. They have a few with spots and are all different sizes, but I don't care. After reading several posts about canning & dehydrating, guess what I'll be doing this weekend


Thanks..henny penny...I just called dh to check our SAL...thanks again--I'm out of potatoes.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks LilRedHen :congrat:

I'll check it out tomorrow


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We have a SAL in our mall and I have never been in it. I will have to check it out some time.


----------

